# Theoretical Question?



## VTL1970 (Mar 14, 2017)

In regards to being recognized by College Coaches - better to be the first one off the bench on one of the best teams or to be top third on an average to below average team??


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2017)

VTL1970 said:


> In regards to being recognized by College Coaches - better to be the first one off the bench on one of the best teams or to be top third on an average to below average team??


College coaches can get all the bench players they need just from voluntary walkons.


----------



## futboldad1 (Mar 14, 2017)

VTL1970 said:


> In regards to being recognized by College Coaches - better to be the first one off the bench on one of the best teams or to be top third on an average to below average team??


Definitely the first option, early off the bench on a top team. If teams are close go to one where you'll start, but if we're comparing best team to avg or below avg, it's a now brainer unless you;re just in it for fun.


----------



## AFC (Mar 14, 2017)

VTL1970 said:


> In regards to being recognized by College Coaches - better to be the first one off the bench on one of the best teams or to be top third on an average to below average team??


You want to be on best possible team, where you start and also play in the best possible position to succeed.


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 26, 2017)

AFC said:


> You want to be on best possible team, where you start and also play in the best possible position to succeed.


There seem to be girls on top teams who play maybe 5 minutes a half. But they think they will be recruited because they're on a top team. Isn't it better to be on a team where you play majority of the game even if it's a step down? We haven't gone through this yet, so I don't know, but it seems to jell me it's smarter to be on a team where you actually play.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> There seem to be girls on top teams who play maybe 5 minutes a half. But they think they will be recruited because they're on a top team. Isn't it better to be on a team where you play majority of the game even if it's a step down? We haven't gone through this yet, so I don't know, but it seems to jell me it's smarter to be on a team where you actually play.


A friend of mine had a DD who played on a top 10 ECNL team. She came off the bench and played the final 5 each half. College coaches don't need to see a player for an entire game to know if they can play. She ended up playing at a D1 school , and yes on a scholarship. 

Not all kids can handle sitting on the bench on a great team, but then not all kids can play on a great team.


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> A friend of mine had a DD who played on a top 10 ECNL team. She came off the bench and played the final 5 each half. College coaches don't need to see a player for an entire game to know if they can play. She ended up playing at a D1 school , and yes on a scholarship.
> 
> Not all kids can handle sitting on the bench on a great team, but then not all kids can play on a great team.



Nice!


----------

